# Alexander Comrie



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2006)

Alexander Comrie (December 16, 1706 -- December 10, 1774) was a leader of the Dutch _Nadere Reformatie_ (one of its last leaders chronologically) although he was born in Scotland. He was catechized in his youth by Ebenezer and Ralph Erskine. He is famous for writing _The ABC of Faith_, as well as a partial commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism, and other works, as well as translating many Puritan works from English into Dutch, including Walter Marshall's _The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_, Thomas Boston's _The Covenant of Grace_ and Thomas Shepard's _The Ten Virgins_. There is a bio of him in _Meet the Puritans_ ed. by Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

New link to _The ABC of Faith_.


----------

